# Our own facebook group



## Willaim Somers (Jan 17, 2009)

In light of the thread about facebook I thought it would be a good idea to form a group. So I did. it's called "Working Dog" It's up now! ;-)


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Cool....went and sent a request to join...


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Good idea. Then we don't have to figure which Chris Michalek is which! :mrgreen: Is this the right one?

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=63288467891


----------



## Willaim Somers (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks, the requests are through and I linked a few pics in to get the ball rolling. It's super easy to share pics and videos on the site I think that's the main reason I like it. That and you get to select what you want to share with who.:wink:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

What are you guys...................12 ?????


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> What are you guys...................12 ?????



YEAH.....SO!!!!??? LOL:lol: :lol: :lol:

<runs crying and yelling....mmmooooooooommmmmmm....jeff's tteeeaasssiiiinnnngggg mmmeeeee agaiiiiiinnnnnnnn>


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Only heard that a million times growing up.


----------



## Willaim Somers (Jan 17, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> What are you guys...................12 ?????



No just on my winter layoff and really really bored! 

ps

how come there's no emoticon flipping the bird?:lol:


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Only heard that a million times growing up.



so were you the little shit little brother or bastard big brother?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Big brother.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

so i have facebook, but how do i access the "WD" group? i mean really, i don't want to have to ask my daughter, who'd probly send me to another "dating" group cause she wants me to get married off so she doesn't feel inadequate when she gets pregnant at 17 cause she wants a "reason" for leaving me with only 2 dogs.....blah, blah, blah..

and of the ppl that have sent me PM's since SHE set it up, none of them can even spell...and i'm really not interested anyway.

SO THERE!!! what next?


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

forget i said anything--i have a myspace account, not facebook...lol


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

ann freier said:


> forget i said anything--i have a myspace account, not facebook...lol


areyou serious? I sent friend requests to you and recommended to 20 other people that they be your friend. Some friend you are....Fiend is more like it.:roll:


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

What Chris said.....LOL..

Better sign up for facebook ann.....we are all over there waiting for you....

(now we will be friends with some ann freier we don't know.....and we all bombarded her wanting to be friends....AHAHAHAHAHAHA poor gal....)


----------



## Sarah Atlas (Dec 15, 2008)

somebody invitre me PLEASE PLEASE


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Sarah Atlas said:


> somebody invitre me PLEASE PLEASE


NO effin' WAY am I falling for that trick again. You can blame Ann Freier. =;


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> What are you guys...................12 ?????


 
This comes from a guy who lives on the computer.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Don't worry James, you can impress the hell out of all the 12 year olds there. They know **** all about dog training just like you. =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Tiffany Geisen (Nov 4, 2008)

Jeff I told you at the MR trial you should have a facebook page. All the cool kids have one.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> What Chris said.....LOL..
> 
> Better sign up for facebook ann.....we are all over there waiting for you....
> 
> (now we will be friends with some ann freier we don't know.....and we all bombarded her wanting to be friends....AHAHAHAHAHAHA poor gal....)


 
ok ok, i'll dive into the soup of the internet again via facebook--IF i can get my baby girl to help me do it. there are more than one of me out there?? i KNEW it had to be the "stuff" i trie in the 70's....

and chris, you be nice or i won't let you be my friend on myspace. so there.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

ann freier said:


> and chris, you be nice or i won't let you be my friend on myspace. so there.


You set me up....who needs friend like you?:razz:


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

Finally set up a facebook account so I sent a request to join.

Let's see, 12????? Naw, that was way long ago #-o


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Big brother.


Who turned out to be the good kid out of you two? Or did you drive him to a special home?


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

Lol that's funny jeff because facebook was originally college kids ONLY. the user base on average is in it's 20's not teens. You used to have to have a valid college e-mail to sign up -sigh- i kind of miss those days, now my entire family is on it >_>

Anyway i joined the group because i'm super awesome fantastic


----------

